# Looking for



## J.Sipes (Jul 7, 2004)

I am looking for the following if anyone has any
Asian Ambulia,Water sprite,Taiwan Moss,ludwigia arcuta, or possibley any other 'bunch' plants you might have extras of... 
The water sprite will be floated here so the size is not important.
I have trades available

Thanks
John
Email is [email protected]


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

I can spare some Lymnophila indica. I should have an extra piece Water Sprite as well as a bag of Water Wisteria.


----------



## J.Sipes (Jul 7, 2004)

Great Rob...I sent you a email!!


----------



## J.Sipes (Jul 7, 2004)

Thanks again Rob for the plants and your tanks are off to a good start. I really like the look of the soilmaster and the sand....


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Not a problem. I hope the plants work out well for you.


----------

